# Buying a car in Germany



## DROOBY

Hi Folks.

I'm interested in buying a classic car that is in Germany.
Has anyone bought a car in germany or know the ins and outs of buying there. ie Paperwork?

Cheers

D


----------



## Suenneil

DROOBY said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I'm interested in buying a classic car that is in Germany.
> Has anyone bought a car in germany or know the ins and outs of buying there. ie Paperwork?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


Hi Drooby

I dont know the answer myself, but one of my colleagues is German and I think he did something like this recently .... I will be having a coffee with him later today so I will and come back to you if I find out any useful information.

Sue


----------



## mrypg9

I bought a car in Germany while I was living in Prague. It was a new Mercedes but I think the paperwork will be basically the same. 
The important document seems to be the European Certificate of Conformity which I presume even classic cars require.
If the car is on German plates, as was mine, you'll need to transfer to Spanish plates within a certain number of weeks if you are resident but others on this site know much more about doing that than I do as I put my Merc on UK plates (stupidly).


----------



## litelfun

DROOBY said:


> Hi Folks.
> 
> I'm interested in buying a classic car that is in Germany.
> Has anyone bought a car in germany or know the ins and outs of buying there. ie Paperwork?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> D


ok I know this is proberly no use to you now but for uther peoplel no mater what type of vechel it is you buy with the pappers and register in your country if you wont to drive it back you should go to the vechel registration ofice called zu lassungs stelle their you can buy export plates wich are for 14 days with insurance a bit licke trade plates but cars are cheeper in the uk now espacly old timers with the low pound rate


----------

